# Hidden or auto add to contact groups



## jay (Jun 13, 2011)

So I want to hide certain contacts so I was thinking let's put them in a group. So because there is no option to hide a group I put all the contacts I want in a group then only checked to show that group. However when I add a new contact it doesn't show up because it is not asigned to that group. So is there a way to auto asign contacts, or create a hidden group?

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## jay (Jun 13, 2011)

No one?

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

never tried it...lemme play with my phone for a min and ill get back to u. if i figure out how to do it.


----------

